# La mia band!Hidden Ruin



## Shevchenko (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao a tutti ragazzi,ormai mi conoscete,scrivo in questo forum da un po'...Nessuno sa che la mia più grande passione non è il calcio,ma bensi la musica.Suono la chitarra elettrica da quando ho 13 anni ed amo con tutto il cuore la musica metal!In particolare la frangia più estrema del metal.
Oggi pomeriggio è uscito il primo singolo della mia band!Facciamo un Metal/DeathCore un po' atipico,visto che mischiamo vari aspetti di vari generi del Metal,in più non siamo molto propensi ai Breakdown,soprattutto in questa canzone.
Bè detto questo,io vi lascio il link del video qua sotto,spero che la canzone vi piaccia!Se avete voglia potete mettere 1 like alla pagina FB o anche solo al video di youtube!

Spero anche di non aver infranto nessuna regola del Forum (ormai il regolamento non me lo ricordo più)

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Shevchenko (3 Febbraio 2015)

Scusami [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mi è proprio sfuggito di mente che i video vanno messi nel secondo post.Grazie per la correzione


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2015)

Premetto che non è proprio il mio genere ma non mi dispiace, sopratutto il video è davvero ben fatto quindi un like te l'ho piazzato (;


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2015)

I generi "core" a mio parere sono da prendere con le pinze, la roba buona è veramente poca. Neanche questo pezzo mi ispira più di tanto, noto sonorità di band quali bullet for my valentine, atreyu, quel metalcore lì insomma (che non apprezzo) e mi sembra anche giusto che ci siano delle influenze. Pertanto auguro il meglio a te e la tua band  .


----------



## aleslash (3 Febbraio 2015)

Molto interessante, like al video messo


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Febbraio 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Premetto che non è proprio il mio genere ma non mi dispiace, sopratutto il video è davvero ben fatto quindi un like te l'ho piazzato (;



Grazie mille!!Si il video è fatto bene,c'è l'ha fatto Davide Cilloni dell'Eklipse Design!Lui è molto bravo a fare Lyrics video,ma anche video ufficiali.Ho colto l'occasione per fare un po' di pubblicità pure a lui,perchè merita veramente!



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> I generi "core" a mio parere sono da prendere con le pinze, la roba buona è veramente poca. Neanche questo pezzo mi ispira più di tanto, noto sonorità di band quali bullet for my valentine, atreyu, quel metalcore lì insomma (che non apprezzo) e mi sembra anche giusto che ci siano delle influenze. Pertanto auguro il meglio a te e la tua band  .



Uhmm a me la musica Core piace parecchio,dal mio punto di vista c'è tantissima roba buona!Il problema è che c'è anche tanta spazzatura.Per quanto riguarda le band che hai citato: Sono due gruppi odiatissimi (per modo di dire ovviamente) da me e dai miei compagni di band.Non ci piacciono per niente.Se ci sono delle influenze (Influenze che io non sento nel pezzo,ma stra rispetto il tuo parere eh) sono del tutto involontarie.Secondo me questo brano è più influenzato da: Darkest Hour ed As i Lay Dying,anche se ascoltiamo poco pure quest'ultimo gruppo.Comunque ripeto,rispetto molto il tuo parere e ti ringrazio di cuore per l'augurio e per aver commentato espondendo il tuo punto di vista! 



aleslash ha scritto:


> Molto interessante, like al video messo



Ringrazio di cuore pure te!Gentilissimo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Febbraio 2015)

IL METALLO 

Metto mi piace anch'io,anche se DeathCore onestamente non mi piace.


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Febbraio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> IL METALLO
> 
> Metto mi piace anch'io,anche se DeathCore onestamente non mi piace.



Dai ma non è proprio Deathcore classico.Ha varie influenze,se ti va dagli un'ascolto,sempre che tu non l'abbia già fatto! 
Grazie mille per il like!

Complimenti anche per il Nick!E' da un bel po' che volevo chiedertelo,si riferisce al grandissimo George Fisher vero?


----------



## osvaldobusatti (4 Febbraio 2015)

Da chitarrista (fingerpicking) non è il genere di musica che preferisco, ma ti faccio i miei complimenti per la realizzazione del singolo.
Ad majora!!!


----------



## Renegade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Bullet for my Valentine? In verità mi ricorda tantissimo questa qui: A Day To Remember - Violence. Ascoltate.

Comunque è un buonissimo pezzo. Io non ho un genere fisso in fatto di musica, ascolto di tutto, ma proprio TUTTO. Questo Metal così duro, fuso in vari stili, è anch'esso un'arte. Poi vi dirò, può risultare sopportabile e non sopportabile, ma quando un pezzo è fatto bene e non viene rimarcata la tonalità del genere, allora viene fuori roba forte, adrenalinica. L'importante è non scadere nella banalità o nell'ostentazione del genere.


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Febbraio 2015)

non è proprio il mio genere anche se ascolto un pò di tutto,conosco qualcosa dei Death e il tuo pezzo mi ricorda qualcosa di simile.Mi piace si fa ascoltare anche da un orecchio poco allenato,unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di osare un pò di più nell'assolo di chitarra ma è solo un gusto personale.Bel pezzo e bello anche il video,complimenti


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bullet for my Valentine? In verità mi ricorda tantissimo questa qui: A Day To Remember - Violence. Ascoltate.
> 
> Comunque è un buonissimo pezzo. Io non ho un genere fisso in fatto di musica, ascolto di tutto, ma proprio TUTTO. Questo Metal così duro, fuso in vari stili, è anch'esso un'arte. Poi vi dirò, può risultare sopportabile e non sopportabile, ma quando un pezzo è fatto bene e non viene rimarcata la tonalità del genere, allora viene fuori roba forte, adrenalinica. L'importante è non scadere nella banalità o nell'ostentazione del genere.



Io gli "A Day To Remember" non li conosco molto,ho sentito qualche pezzo qua e là,però devo ammettere che quel pezzo che hai citato mi piace!!Non l'avevo mai sentito.
Una cosa che invidio alle band famose come queste, è la produzione.Hanno suoni che tirano giù i muri!Cosa che non siamo riusciti ad avere noi, purtroppo.Speriamo di fare meglio con il prossimo EP che registreremo e faremo uscire più avanti.

Sinceramente anchio ascolto di tutto,nonostante io suoni questo genere di musica.A me piace tutta la musica,purchè sia fatta bene!Concordo comunque con tutto quello che hai detto sulla musica in generale 



mr.wolf ha scritto:


> non è proprio il mio genere anche se ascolto un pò di tutto,conosco qualcosa dei Death e il tuo pezzo mi ricorda qualcosa di simile.Mi piace si fa ascoltare anche da un orecchio poco allenato,unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di osare un pò di più nell'assolo di chitarra ma è solo un gusto personale.Bel pezzo e bello anche il video,complimenti



Ecco,i Death sono la mia band preferita in assoluto.Li adoro con tutto me stesso,per la musica e per i testi profondi che hanno le loro canzoni.Per me Chuck era un genio!Quindi sicuramente i pezzi avranno qualche influenza dei Death!
Son contento che il pezzo si lascia ascoltare anche da chi non è proprio del genere 

Eheh accetto il consiglio sul solo,ma ti dico anche che l'assolo è spezzato in due.La prima parte la fà l'altro chitarrista,la seconda la faccio io...Infatti secondo me si nota la differenza di stile.A me piacciono come assoli proprio per questo motivo,perché sono diversi tra di loro.

Comunque ringrazio a tutti per il tempo che avete dedicato alla mia band


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Beh , il mio genere ... Ti farà sapere che dovevamo produrre gli at the gates 2 settimane fa ... 
Ottimo lavoro soprattutto di chitarra ... Bravo molto anche il batterista ( suonato o ezdrummer? ) 

Bravi .


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh , il mio genere ... Ti farà sapere che dovevamo produrre gli at the gates 2 settimane fa ...
> Ottimo lavoro soprattutto di chitarra ... Bravo molto anche il batterista ( suonato o ezdrummer? )
> 
> Bravi .



Gli At The Gates li amo con tutto il cuore!Slaughter of The Soul è in assoluto uno dei miei dischi preferiti!Essendo tu uno del settore,i tuoi complimenti mi fanno ancora più piacere, rispetto al normale!Grazie mille Lollo!!!La batteria è stata suonata e registrata in studio dal batterista!Lui odia le batterie campionate!E' proprio contro!Quindi ogni pezzo che uscirà dalla mia band,sarà sempre registrato in persona da lui


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Gli At The Gates li amo con tutto il cuore!Slaughter of The Soul è in assoluto uno dei miei dischi preferiti!Essendo tu uno del settore,i tuoi complimenti mi fanno ancora più piacere, rispetto al normale!Grazie mille Lollo!!!La batteria è stata suonata e registrata in studio dal batterista!Lui odia le batterie campionate!E' proprio contro!Quindi ogni pezzo che uscirà dalla mia band,sarà sempre registrato in persona da lui



Si , in realtà EzDrummer è un programma che utilizza suoni veri ma che sono gestibili come fossero midi .. ha però la possibilità di applicare le dinamiche .. lunga storia ..

Comunque a breve abbiamo delle date da paura , l' 8 David Townsend band il 18 gli ensiferum il 2 aprile gli amaranthe e il 30 maggio i TESTAMENT e gli Exodus.. 

produzioni cosi  

tornando a noi , il brano mi piace .. il cantante ha un ottima dinamica tra growl e scream ( scream parziale non alla dany filth per intenderci ) ... ottimo il lavoro di scrittura delle parti e vario il lavoro di chitarra ..

Ps: ho girato il video ai miei amici di Metal Italia / metal hammer ecc ecc .. se vi scrivono prepara la bottiglia da inviarmi ..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Febbraio 2015)

non è propriamente il mio genere però, diamine, spaccate


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si , in realtà EzDrummer è un programma che utilizza suoni veri ma che sono gestibili come fossero midi .. ha però la possibilità di applicare le dinamiche .. lunga storia ..
> 
> Comunque a breve abbiamo delle date da paura , l' 8 David Townsend band il 18 gli ensiferum il 2 aprile gli amaranthe e il 30 maggio i TESTAMENT e gli Exodus..
> 
> ...



Si EzDrummer lo conosco..In particolar modo l'estensione Drum Kit From Hell..L'ho usato qualche volta per fare qualche cavolata!
Certamente non è un programma che conosco molto bene,non mi sono mai addentrato in profondità,diciamo cosi.
Alla faccia dei gruppi!!Complimentoni!!La cantante degli Amaranthe....Gnocca clamorosa!!!

Testament ed Exodus li adoro!Li ascolto da quando ho 13/14 anni  ho visto che ci sono al MetalItalia Festival..

Ti ringrazio ancora per i complimenti,il tuo parere mi fa molto molto piacere!

Ti ringrazio anche per aver girato il video!Sei un grande!!!!Certo se ci scrivono te la invierò per davvero la bottiglia!Non scherzo 



Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non è propriamente il mio genere però, diamine, spaccate



Grazie mille Kyle!Gentilissimo!


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Febbraio 2015)

Mi allaccio ai complimenti degli altri, pur non essendo il mio genere, è una canzone fatta molto bene. Complimenti!


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi allaccio ai complimenti degli altri, pur non essendo il mio genere, è una canzone fatta molto bene. Complimenti!



Grazie mille


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Febbraio 2015)

Questo pezzo non è niente male. Unica cosa: perché nella copertina del singolo avete disegnato un pene moscio?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dai ma non è proprio Deathcore classico.Ha varie influenze,se ti va dagli un'ascolto,sempre che tu non l'abbia già fatto!
> Grazie mille per il like!
> 
> Complimenti anche per il Nick!E' da un bel po' che volevo chiedertelo,si riferisce al grandissimo George Fisher vero?



Si,la canzone l'ho ascoltata,e credo che sia un buon pezzo. A 'sto punto aspetto l'uscita dell'album 

Confermo,il nick si riferisce al mitico George Fisher. Mitici i Cannibal Corpse,li ho visti dal vivo e spaccano di brutto.

ps: Mi rendo conto solo ora di aver risposto al messaggio con ben 5 giorni di ritardo,sbrotfl.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Febbraio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Questo pezzo non è niente male. Unica cosa: perché nella copertina del singolo avete disegnato un pene moscio?



Pene moscio?E dove sarebbe?Forse il tizio che ci ha fatto il video,ha aggiunto un pene (che io non vedo) perchè forse è un illuminato 



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si,la canzone l'ho ascoltata,e credo che sia un buon pezzo. A 'sto punto aspetto l'uscita dell'album
> 
> Confermo,il nick si riferisce al mitico George Fisher. Mitici i Cannibal Corpse,li ho visti dal vivo e spaccano di brutto.
> 
> ps: Mi rendo conto solo ora di aver risposto al messaggio con ben 5 giorni di ritardo,sbrotfl.



Non ti preoccupare per i tempi di risposta 
Bene son felice che ti piaccia.Ehehe ancora è presto per l'album!Ora promuoveremo sicuramente un po' il singolo,poi faremo uscire un EP e un'altro video ufficiale,non lyrics.

Grandissimo!Adoro i Cannibal Corpse!Credo d'aver ascoltato fino alla nausea (per modo di dire) Vile,che lo reputo il loro miglior cd.
Li ho visti pure io dal vivo a Febbraio 2013,suonarono all'Alcatraz a Milano con: The Black Dahlia Murder (pazzeschi pure loro) DevilDriver ed Hour of Penance.Confermo quello che hai detto!Dal vivo sono delle macchine da guerra!!


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Pene moscio?E dove sarebbe?Forse il tizio che ci ha fatto il video,ha aggiunto un pene (che io non vedo) perchè forse è un illuminato



 no è così per scherzare! Le "D" di Hidden messe così con la "U" sotto mi hanno fatto pensare a quello. 
Tranquillo, so io che non sto bene


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non ti preoccupare per i tempi di risposta
> Bene son felice che ti piaccia.Ehehe ancora è presto per l'album!Ora promuoveremo sicuramente un po' il singolo,poi faremo uscire un EP e un'altro video ufficiale,non lyrics.
> 
> Grandissimo!Adoro i Cannibal Corpse!Credo d'aver ascoltato fino alla nausea (per modo di dire) Vile,che lo reputo il loro miglior cd.
> Li ho visti pure io dal vivo a Febbraio 2013,suonarono all'Alcatraz a Milano con: The Black Dahlia Murder (pazzeschi pure loro) DevilDriver ed Hour of Penance.Confermo quello che hai detto!Dal vivo sono delle macchine da guerra!!



Io i Cannibal Corpse ho avuto la fortuna di vederli all'Agglutination nel 2010 (una goduria,si teneva in un paesino di montagna sperduto nel profondo sud xD ). Ora però sono in fissa con i Peste Noire,anche se George Fisher lo ascolto sempre con piacere.
Vabbè,tienici aggiornati sull'uscita del prossimo EP,allora


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Febbraio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> no è così per scherzare! Le "D" di Hidden messe così con la "U" sotto mi hanno fatto pensare a quello.
> Tranquillo, so io che non sto bene



Ahahaha ok,ora ho capito.Si mi sa che sei tu che non stai tanto bene  



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io i Cannibal Corpse ho avuto la fortuna di vederli all'Agglutination nel 2010 (una goduria,si teneva in un paesino di montagna sperduto nel profondo sud xD ). Ora però sono in fissa con i Peste Noire,anche se George Fisher lo ascolto sempre con piacere.
> Vabbè,tienici aggiornati sull'uscita del prossimo EP,allora



Lo conosco l'Agglutination.Avevo letto qualcosa, mi pare 1 o 2 anni fa..Il tipo che lo faceva si lamentava un po' della situazione che c'è qua in Italia..Aveva pure detto che non era nemmeno sicuro che si sarebbe rifatto,ma poi alla fine riusci' di nuovo nell'impresa di organizzare quel Festival,che se non sbaglio è uno dei pochi che si fa in Sud Italia no?

Sempre grandi i Cannibal Corpse.I peste Noire non li conosco,vado a sentirmeli!Certo vi terrò aggiornati


----------



## Nicco (9 Febbraio 2015)

Complimenti, se posso fare un appunto il font usato per il video stona parecchio.


----------



## beleno (10 Febbraio 2015)

complimenti, non è il mio genere ma ho apprezzato molto la parte di chitarra


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Febbraio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Complimenti, se posso fare un appunto il font usato per il video stona parecchio.



Grazie,certo ci sta come appunto.Questione di punti di vista,credo 



beleno ha scritto:


> complimenti, non è il mio genere ma ho apprezzato molto la parte di chitarra



Grazie mille


----------

